# New MS 250 not oiling properly??



## FN_9 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I just purchased a new Stihl MS 250 16".  I've ran it twice and it doesn't appear to be oiling properly.  I've been cutting some freshly cut wood (really wet stuff!).

My cutting sessions have only been about 10-20 minutes.  After the first session my chain was bone dry, 2nd was a little better, but still not looking oiled enough..

I haven't been running the saw full tilt as per owners manual, so I'm wondering if the oil pump doesn't kick in unless the rpm's are cranking?  After a good cleaning, the oiler works just fine.

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?  

I'm using Echo oil

Thanks,


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you using a tank of oil to every tank of gas?


----------



## FN_9 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah - the oil tank is full


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 27, 2009)

I mean, has it used the same amount of oil as it did gas? I am pretty sure that is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## FN_9 (Jul 27, 2009)

I hear you - but that's hard for me to tell because i really haven't ran it that much.  But i guess that it was pretty much 1:1 today, it just doesn't look like it on the chain.  Maybe my expectations of oil on the chain are too high.  

i guess i can top both tanks up next time and see what the usage is when i'm done


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that Stihl but I read that some of the newer saws are designed not to pump oil at idle speeds.  If you are not rev'ing the saw enough, it might be a factor.  Also you said it pumps fine after you clean it.  It sounds like you might be blocking the opening beneath the clutch/spocket causing the chips to be pulled up into the bar.  DOn't saw close to the ground and watch you don't clog up when noodling.


----------



## kenskip1 (Jul 27, 2009)

First off if the chain is not moving the oilier will not work.My 025 is stingy on the oil also. I would either take it back to your dealer seeing how it is new and ask him to take a look at it.No chain should be dry.It could be that the bar may have saw dust blocking the passage, Ken


----------



## John_M (Jul 27, 2009)

About 4 monthss ago I purchased a Stihl MS250. When the dealer was filling it with fuel and bar oil he said I should expect it to use ABOUT 1.5 tanks of fuel to one tank of oil. I never let it run out of fuel or oil so I cannot report the exact ratio of fuel to oil being used. However, I do fill the fuel more frequently than I fill the oil and the 1.5:1 ratio seems about right.   

John_M


----------



## smokinj (Jul 27, 2009)

Michael B said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a new Stihl MS 250 16".  I've ran it twice and it doesn't appear to be oiling properly.  I've been cutting some freshly cut wood (really wet stuff!).
> 
> ...




Iam pretty sure the oiler on the 250 pumps even at an idle, but like what was said before about 1 tank of oil to 1.5 tanks of gas


----------



## Adam_MA (Jul 27, 2009)

A couple of things...

First, even with a new saw, while in the cut you should be at WOT. You just have to be careful not to hold the throttle open for long periods of time while the bar is out of the cut. Second, take a look at where the bar matches up to the oil notch. On my MS390 I noticed that the oil hole in the bar (while very small) was only covered by half of the oil notch on the saw. From some research this seems to be a somewhat common occurrence. To remedy this, I increased the size of the hole on the bar by drilling it 2 drill bit sized larger, then to aid in the oil getting in there, I took a much larger drill bit, and tapered the edges of the hole on the bar. This simple mod takes all of 10 minutes, and solved the issues my saw was having.

One other thing, is have you tested to see if you are getting oil to sling off the tip of the bar? All you have to do is get the saw running, and use the throttle a little bit and get the chain moving around the bar. After the chain has gone around the bar for a few seconds (just to make sure the oil has enough time to coat the chain) place the tip of the bar a few inches away from something, I find an old cardboard box works the best. Then blast wide open throttle for a few seconds, and see if your saw has sprayed oil from the tip of the bar onto the cardboard. If you see a mist of oil on the cardboard, your saw is oiling plenty.

Good luck


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 27, 2009)

The new stihls are stingy with oil. I own a 290 and at most it uses 1 tank of oil to two tanks of gas and that's with the adjustable oiler on the max setting. Maybe they decided that we don't need so much oil. I would rather have more. 

If it is oiling slowly now in the heat then just imagine how slowly it will oil in the winter.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 27, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The new stihls are stingy with oil. I own a 290 and at most it uses 1 tank of oil to two tanks of gas and that's with the adjustable oiler on the max setting. Maybe they decided that we don't need so much oil. I would rather have more.
> 
> If it is oiling slowly now in the heat then just imagine how slowly it will oil in the winter.



I add kerosen in the winter


----------



## 'bert (Jul 27, 2009)

My MS 250 falls into the 1:1.5 rating for gas / chain oil.  I think I read somewhere that the newer saws are using less chain / bar oil to help environmental concerns.  Apparently tossing burnt up bars and chains in the landfill is better for the environment then a bit of extra oil on the wood that we are burning.  Be sure to thank your local tree huggers!


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Jul 27, 2009)

I posted a couple weeks ago about my 310 having the same issue. I can't imagine all the saws in the U.S. running all their hours annually would have much environmental impact from chain oil. Sounds like Stihl wanting to sell more bars/chains might be another answer.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't understand the obsession with oiling and B&C;wear.  I wear out my chain with a round file long before skimpy oiling wears it out.  Bars take a beating regardless of how much oil you run through them and the cost of oil is more than the cost of one extra bar you might buy in your lifetime.

As for where the oil goes, I think more of it ends up on the chips and sprayed everywhere else than on the wood you burn


----------



## FN_9 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.  I will keep an eye on the chain and see how the oil usage shakes out.  Also, I guess opening up the saw should help as recommended in the posts.

I would have expected there to be more verbage in the owners manual discussing this issue, but ...

Hopefully it all works properly.


----------

